# USA Sprawl Festival continued: La-La Land a.k.a. Los Angeles



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Link to the first thread in this series:
USA Sprawl Festival

Or, click on the following links to see just individual cities in that thread:

Kansas City
Some northern Denver suburbs
Albuquerque
Seattle
Las Vegas
Dallas-Fort Worth
Some western & southern Minneapolis suburbs
Orange County, California
Philadelphia
Tucson
Orlando
Northern Virginia/DC
Cleveland
Houston
Northern Atlanta suburbs
Indianapolis
Long Island, New York
Jacksonville
Boston

And the 2nd round ones:

Phoenix-East
Phoenix-South
Phoenix-North
Phoenix-West
Portland
Silicon Valley

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*LOS ANGELES*

Not all of these are *in* the Los Angeles city limits, but most are. The ones that aren't are at least *near* the Los Angeles city limits, mostly.

I hope you like my commentary for this one. 

Tons of stuff like this in the San Fernando Valley.













































Not sprawl, really. This was in the San Fernando Valley.









La-La Land personified: Fancy houses on the hillside, with designer ornamental trees. And almost everyone has a swimming pool.









Newer La-La Land Personified stuff.









La-La Land continued.









Dense apartments.









Some average stuff.









Still more La-La Land.









Had enough La-La Land yet?


















Views of the beach. La-La Land continues.









*gasp* Some relatively "modest" stuff!  But not really.









Deck the hills with La-La Land. Fa-la-la-la-la, la la la land.









*gasp* More modest stuff!  How can these people _live_ here and show their faces to other Angelinos without hiding in shame? :?









Why . . . these are practically slums! 









It's not decadent! Hide your head in shame!









PHEW!! Now that's MUCH better!


Fa-la-la-la-la-la Land. :banana:









Red!









Slums!!!! For shame!!!









Here's where they store the Gucci watches and the Prada purses before they get to the stores. 









Freeway. Complete with Mercedes, BMW's and trucks filled with goods headed for the nearest Neiman-Marcus.









Almost slums. But not quite.









Ditto.









Here's where the Lesser People live.









More red!









*gasp* How could _anyone_ live here?









Ahhhh. That's more like it.









More "normal" stuff.









*gasp* Whoever lives here must not even be human!









That's better. *sigh of relief*









More "normal" stuff.









I guess _some_ people work.









Some starter homes for the wanna-be rich.









More "normal" stuff.









Here's the places people rent to carry on their discreet affairs.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I just thought these other pics would go well with the sprawl ones.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I guess I should include a picture of one of these as well.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ Bond James Bond*

Dude, are you out of your mind! Some of the pictures you've shown which you merely labelled as "normal stuff" are extremely extravagant housing! 

Hehe...your commentaries are funny!


----------



## BrizzyChris (Sep 11, 2002)

Some of the "normal" stuff to me, is worse sprawl than the "terrible" stuff. The housing in the Valley actually looks of a fairly dense nature, in a grid pattern, which I don't consider to be as bad.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

the whole city is like that. few homes like those exsist in the los angeles basin. almost everywere are three to four story apartment complexes. good pics no less were are they from?


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
I got them here:
http://local.live.com/

These threads are a "sprawl" festival so I'm deliberately not showing the denser stuff, such as that found in much of the LA basin.


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep, the American dream, mass produced, for mass consumption, for the taste (or no taste) of the masses.
Mr. Bond, I started hyperventilating I was so distraught at seeing the endless suburbia. Happens to me alot too when I fly and look down too.
I've been telling people, those are the slums of the future, at least the ones that aren't already.
Thanks for the vivid reminders of what we argue against in these forums.


----------



## jacobboyer (Jul 14, 2005)

Theres nothing wrong with sprawl people have to live somewhere and if you dont even live in los angeles why are you complaining.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

OK, since several people here and in SSP complained I didn't include much of the actual LA basin, here's some more.

But as I said above, most of this is older stuff which isn't as sprawl-y as the stuff I showed above, but . . . whatever.

I also made sure to note where the pic was.

View Park









somewhere just north of downtown









South Gate









Beverly Hills









West Hollywood









Westmont









Redondo Beach









Lakewood









south Redondo Beach, or thereabouts









near Marina Del Ray









Glendale









Pasadena









El Monte









Burbank









San Fernando Valley









San Fernando Valley









Monterrey Park


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

I hate surburban spawl like that and L.A. is by far one of the worst ones about it 

And I highly dislike the grids


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

great pics..thanks!


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

Bond James Bond said:


>


BY ALL MEANS no offense but are you gay? Why did you post that? I am not trying to be rude at all, just wondering. I mean that with no offense what so ever.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
Um, no I'm not gay. You would have to actually read my captions to figure out why I put those pictures there.


----------



## YohIMhER (Jul 7, 2007)

i feel kind of sick now after seeing those pictures.... thanks bond.


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

Are you kidding me^^?


----------



## giovani_red (Jan 30, 2006)

kevin_wk said:


> BY ALL MEANS no offense but are you gay? Why did you post that? I am not trying to be rude at all, just wondering. I mean that with no offense what so ever.


what on earth do purses have to do with gay people???:bash:


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Sprawls are such an eyesore, I see them as a tool for social seclusion.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Bump..
California is fascinating lol


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

*nice, still waiting for my USA Sprwal FestivaL: Charlotte* :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics indeed :cheers:


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

ok, I get the SUV, but I still don't get the purse :?

metro la must be the place with most pools on earth


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

HD said:


> ok, I get the SUV, but I still don't get the purse :?


You have to read the captions to the pictures.



FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> nice, still waiting for my USA Sprwal FestivaL: Charlotte


Don't worry, I'll get there, eventually.


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

I looove my big front yard and my large backyard with a pool.

California Dream.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

cuernavaca ,mx contains the pools of mexico city upper class residents.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

L.A. Is Pretend.


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

What can i say?

Aohhhh my God!!

It's veryyyy beautiful!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Atleast they have sidewalks everywhere, more than a lot of suburban areas can claim.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

haha

I can see my house in the DC sprawl pics.


----------

